# Nutriment feeding guidelines



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Sorry if this question has been asked before (I'm sure it has) but I'm a little confused over the feeding guidelines of Nutriment. I have been feeding it to Nellie and Meg for a couple of months now and they totally love it! I have been giving Nellie 220g per day split into 2 meals. (her body weight 11kg x 2% of her body weight) However a friend of mine this morning said that I should be giving her 220g each meal? Have I been starving her??


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

No you are spot on with what you are feeding. If you have a look at the back of the pack a 10 kg dog should be getting 200 grams a day.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Phew! Thank you  For a moment there I thought I had been starving my dogs. I buy the chubbs and it doesn't have any information or feeding guidelines on it.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Been thinking of changing Bailey's food as she is nearing a year. She is doing so well on her kibble that I am worried the change will not be for the good.

I am reading about Nuriment and am interested in this one. How much do you spend on it a week? Also did you change slowly or do it at once?

Thr thing I like about the kibble is the package tells me exactly how much to feed. I am such a novice at all of this.

Thanks for any help.

Carol.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I did a straight swap to Nutriment, no problems whatsoever. I buy the 500 grams pack, the price varies depending on what flavour but it ranges from about £1.30 to about £1.60 per carton. For a 10 kg dog that would last 2 1/2 days.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I stay in Scotland and there are no stockists here that I can find. Amazon do sell it but how does it stay frozen? What do you do when on holiday, does it last ok if defrosted?


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

emjon123 said:


> Been thinking of changing Bailey's food as she is nearing a year. She is doing so well on her kibble that I am worried the change will not be for the good.
> 
> I am reading about Nuriment and am interested in this one. How much do you spend on it a week? Also did you change slowly or do it at once?
> 
> ...


I changed over from Kibble to Nutriment straight away. I buy the 1.4kg chubb which lasts me 2 1/2 days. I have 2 dogs, one which is still on puppy portions so I have to give her a lot more. I spend about £50 a month but this will be less when I stop having to give puppy portions. I have a supplier that delivers to me but you can buy straight from the Nutriment website but i'm not sure if they deliver in Scotland. Worth having a look.


----------

